# Pain mediction.



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah had her spay on weds and was there at vets until last night they only gave me enough pain med for today then she will be out. how long do your chi get pain meds for? they said she was done. What if still in pain. I cant drive two hours to vet get more. I cant drive for two weeks now after my surgery Thursday. if still in pain what can I give her. :foxes15: She shakes a lot.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

The baby asprin is ok to give her. I think its 81mg ones. Only one maybe even break it in half si.ce she is small. That what my sisters vet recommended when her boston was neutered.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't worry Theresa! Your vet is just a phone call away, and she probably won't need more pain meds. But, if she does, you can call and they can probably call some into your closest pharmacy or maybe an OTC will work. In addition to aspirin, benadryl works as a pain reliever too ( even though it is sold and used primarily for an antihistamine). Hugs to you both.....:love7:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw, poor girl. Odie wasn't even given pain meds to take after her spay. She only received them at the vets. Thankfully they heal pretty quickly! As long as everything is healing okay, she shouldn't be in pain for much longer.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

the usual dose for little dogs is 5 mgm per pound...just remember it is a blood thinner and can also cause GI distress...some DVMs are totally against using ASA in canines and others prescribe it....I have used it in a pinch when Izzy has had an anal abscess and we were waiting for the office to open in the morning ... maybe a warm towel will help her...gentle hugs to your wee girl


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

we normaly give half an asprin for pippi so for a chi i would say like i little edge of it? your lucky you got any! lol when pippi was done they gave us nothing!  lol hopw you are both well  x


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

theshanman97 said:


> we normaly give half an asprin for pippi so for a chi i would say like i little edge of it? your lucky you got any! lol when pippi was done they gave us nothing!  lol hopw you are both well  x


I asked for it so thought they give her more. My daughter said her dog didn't get any either. I didn't know they dont give it that sad. i need it after my surgery so should our dogs or cats


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Back when I worked at a vet, we actually saw more dogs coming back in for complications with the incision, with the dogs we gave pain meds to. Seriously- because if the dogs didn't feel any pain or soreness, they'd overexert themselves too quick after surgery (since they didn't feel the need to restrict anything.) We had dogs too active who caused incisions to open; and even some who were kept calm but ended up chewing their stitches out because it didn't hurt. O_O So I honestly can see both sides of it. I think they should make a lighter medication, that just takes the edge off rather than numbing the pain completely.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm glad she got through it well! I will continue to send positive thoughts your way - for both you and Amberleah! Hopefully she is not in pain, and heals quickly. Hope the forum helps with the information about the pain medication - if all else fails, you may want to give the veterinarian a call and ask his/her opinion. Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully Amberleigh is feeling alot better now. Was her surgery complicated? I'd call the vet if she was trembling---that can be a sign of pain. Other than that, I'd really keep her warm (warm towels, a heat in the microwave type of thing. Not hot, just nice and warm. I'd like to think today she'd be better! Sue


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

susan davis said:


> Hopefully Amberleigh is feeling alot better now. Was her surgery complicated? I'd call the vet if she was trembling---that can be a sign of pain. Other than that, I'd really keep her warm (warm towels, a heat in the microwave type of thing. Not hot, just nice and warm. I'd like to think today she'd be better! Sue


She is feeling better today and has huge apatite. She kinda scares me at times. She will be sleeping then all sudden jump and dart in to new part of the bed we are on. so scare she will run off. The surgery went well. they bigger incision than normal so they could see more. They said she didn't have the boy parts. hopefully this will make her vulva area swelling go down. they said a good month will tell. other ways they will do more adrenal testing. She had bladder infection and gave her shot for that suppose to last 2 weeks.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi oh our little amberleah loulou so glad the surgury is over hopefully just good days are ahead for both our patients you also take iteasy and recover well


----------

